# Vaping is vaporising my brains!



## Hooked (29/11/17)

I saw this post on FB: "This delicious yoghurt will be available in Darling this Friday. Plain, chocolate and strawberry. Order soonest." and I was soooo excited! Wow! E-liquids available in Darling, which is only 20 mins. drive away. What on earth will Tannie Evita Bezuidenhout think about that? Ah no ... it's real yoghurt, not juice flavours!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

